# Want to adopt a British Blue Cat



## Kiki27 (May 21, 2010)

Hi there,
We are looking to re home a young British Blue, we are based in South Wales, and would love to bring a cat into our family (just the 2 of us)

Please email if you know of any or have a british blueyou would like to rehome, I welcome to us to be vetted before rehoming takes place.

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could contact the breed clubs - most have a rehoming section i.e

rhm


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

They are quite hard to come by so you might have to contact a breeder and get placed on their list.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kiki27 said:


> Hi there,
> We are looking to re home a young British Blue, we are based in South Wales, and would love to bring a cat into our family (just the 2 of us)
> 
> Please email if you know of any or have a british blueyou would like to rehome, I welcome to us to be vetted before rehoming takes place.
> ...


Preloved | hollie other in Grove Park, London, UK

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032631774/f289964a.html


----------

